# My dog attacks other dogs!! Need advice!



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

My 6 year old lab cross is constantly attacking other dogs in our area. He has been doing this for years and everything we do doesn't seem to help.*

He is great with our other dogs (we have 4 in total) and awesome with people. I don't understand why he keeps on attacking all of the other dogs in the neighborhood.*

Things to know:*

He is strictly an outside dog. During the night he and our other big dog are put in the garage (with acess to fenced in area outside for fresh air and to be able to go to the bathroom). During the day if someone is home they are allowed out. If not they are kept confined.*

It is impossible to fence in our whole yard. It is 2 acres so it would cost a fortune to do so.*

He has a habit of not knowing*
He is neutered, as are all of our other dogs(3 male dogs, 1 female)*

He was socialized as a puppy and interacts with our dogs and people on a daily basis.*



He does have territorial issues. And will attack if another dog comes on our land. This is why he is not allowed out unless someone is home to supervise. People walk there dogs past our house all the time and we like to avoid any confrontation with neighbors dogs.*

All four of our dogs are sneaky and love to run off the yard. We have installed an underground fence and have collars on all dogs. Some people won't approve of this but it works well for our smaller breed dogs. It is better than them running on the road and getting hit by a car or getting attacked by a wild animal! But it does not affect our big breed dogs. It like they don't even feel a thing.*

So our problem dog does get off the yard when we are distracted. Everytime he does this I swear he goes looking for a fight.*

These are not little scuffs either. He gets in it and there is no stopping him. I have been bitten on occasion trying to separate him from other dogs.*

Just picture flying balls of fur and blood.*

Please, I have no idea what to do with him! I want to figure out what is causing this and get to the root of the problem once and for all!*

*


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to be quite blunt and say that it is your responsibility to ensure that your dog is safely contained and cannot attack others. Every time he gets off your property and attacks, he is practicing and consolidating an already established behaviour. If you really can't fence your property then maybe you could secure part of it so that he has safe access to an outdoor area.
When you can safely contain him and stop him rehearsing this unwanted behaviour, you can start to work on the causes and hopefully change it.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Just want to add that 2 acres is not an impossible area to secure. Yes it would cost a lot, but IMO that is part of the responsibility of dog ownership.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not even going to talk about your method of keeping yoru dogs in, you're right some people won't approve and i'm one of them. It's obviously not working if your dog is getting out and starting fights. Having access to the whole 2 acres offlead isn't vital. Better to spend the money, that you'd spend on fencing, on a qualified behaviourist.

One thing you fail to mention is whether you take you dogs out for walks? On a daily basis what mental and physical stimulation does your dog have?
bored dogs often develop all manner of undesirable behaviours.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.

There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.

What more having been watching the OP from their profile, they sat on this thread obviously reading the first 2 replies then logged out.

Now who would ask a question, watch the replies then log out? Someone who is just a troll that is who. Plant the seed......................watch from a distance (logged out) and enjoy the fight that develops.

Any real person would wait for replies and respond accordingly etc.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.
> 
> There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.
> 
> ...


Oh that and the fact the OP has a name not too different from another online troublemaker. Who just happens to be from Canada. Given the OP's use of words and spellings, he/she may also be from Canada.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.
> 
> There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.
> 
> ...


I think I really like you.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Agree with Moonviolet about the behaviourist. Spend your money on going to a good one, they're invaluable when you have this sort of problem. You need to expose your dog within a controlled environment on lead passing up and down other dogs (also on lead and about 20 feet away from you and your dog) and every single time your dog shows any aggression or even a tiny bit of interest in one of the other dogs, do something that attracts his attention away from them. Make* yourself *the centre of attention for your dog. If that means using treats (I use fish4dogs fish skins) use them, if it means using a favoured toy use it. The way in which this will be successful is if you do it consistently alongside people who will expose their dogs to your dogs aggression but with appropriate distance between them and all the dogs on leads you can get over this. He has his reasons for doing this and the way in which you describe the set up at home, it could be fear aggression (get in there before they do) or protective instinct over the pack (get in there before they do). I wish you the very best of luck but please talk to a behaviourist, your local vet can recommend one or go and have a look at the APBC online and see who is in your area.

I have seen this done and it works and the enjoyment the owners subsequently got out of the dog was just wonderful for the ensuing years. Your dog is only 6 years old and a dog is never too old to learn new tricks. Have faith and let us know how you get on.:thumbsup:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> I think I really like you.:laugh:


Thanks. 

And who the hell puts * at the end of every paragraph?*

It's just not natural is it?*

I am bored of doing it already.*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Dammitt! I've just read the other comments and now feel a right wally as I took it to be genuine! Why the hell do people do stupid things like that?????!!!!! Makes you question other threads put on here then??!!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

First off, from the way you type and your references to wild animals I am going to hazard a guess that you are from the US? 

If so, there are some cheaper forms of fencing here that will keep your dogs in and not cost excessively much to do so. At a ranch I lived in, I put a five foot field fence around 6 acres of my property and cost was about $1,000 including materials and labour. I hired a college student who worked on another ranch to do it, and he did an excellent job. If you own a dog, it is your responsibility to keep your dogs on your property no matter what it costs financially. With what you are describing, it is only a matter of time until either yours or someone else's dog ends up seriously injured or killed.

I am really, really not a fan of underground fences. Not only are they painful for the dog, they are also ineffective for most dogs if their determination to leave the property is stronger than their desire not to be shocked. A friend of mine lost her Irish Setter due to putting too mush faith in those things, and his case is far from unique. 

How does your dog behave otherwise? Is it just on your property, or is your dog still aggressive when it sees other dogs on walks?

EDIT: eek.. that teaches me to respond without reading other posts first. :blushing:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.
> 
> There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 
Don`t Feed the Troll, guys.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.
> 
> There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: your so suspicious :lol: :lol:

but probably right ............................................ :lol: :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol: your so suspicious :lol: :lol:
> 
> but probably right ............................................ :lol: :lol:


The OP types like a Canadian (use of words and spelling).
A Canadian uses a user name a little like the OP's to cause trouble online.
A Canadian uses the exact same user name elsewhere online.

Now how can they not be the same person?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

OP I apologise, because you may be real.

If so I suggest that as a treat you bring your outside dogs inside. A night in front of an open log fire will cheer them up no end.

Then why not stick a DVD on and watch it with all 4 dogs.

I suggest this film, it looks good:

[youtube_browser]ewvWwhL1UQU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> OP I apologise, because you may be real.
> 
> If so I suggest that as a treat you bring your outside dogs inside. A night in front of an open log fire will cheer them up no end.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> OP I apologise, because you may be real.
> 
> If so I suggest that as a treat you bring your outside dogs inside. A night in front of an open log fire will cheer them up no end.
> 
> ...


Well I can add that that movie actually is awesome Just in case someone actually wanted to see it :blushing:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

* mine is bigger :eek6:


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to be quite blunt and say that it is your responsibility to ensure that your dog is safely contained and cannot attack others. Every time he gets off your property and attacks, he is practicing and consolidating an already established behaviour. If you really can't fence your property then maybe you could secure part of it so that he has safe access to an outdoor area.
> When you can safely contain him and stop him rehearsing this unwanted behaviour, you can start to work on the causes and hopefully change it.


I agree with you, it is our responsibility to keep him on the yard. We do have an area that is fenced in that is attached to the garage where him and another one of my dogs sleeps. He is allowed out only when there is someone outside of the house with the dogs. The problem is that he tends to bolt at times. Thats when this happens usually, either he runs away or when a stranger dog comes on the yard when we are out with the dogs.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

I fail to understand the problem with keeping our dogs in? When we are not outside with them they are secured in the garage with an attached fenced in area. No possible way of getting out. The problem is when they sneak off the yard when we are outside with them. 
All four dogs get walked once in the evening. We have no problem with our problem dog when on walks and dogs come up. Only when people are no right next to him.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Wasn't going to waste the pressure of putting my little pinkies under stress as I typed a reply, but here goes.................be brave little pinkies.
> 
> There is no way the OP is real, nobody can be that bad a dog owner. It's as if they have taken lots of things that could wind people up, and come up with a story.
> 
> ...


I am a real person, and this is a real situation. 
I am not a perfect dog owner (obviously I am having some issues), and I bet your not either. I truly fail to see how I am a bad dog owner. 
I did not actually read the first two replies and then log out. I posted the original message from my iphone and did not close the browser. I just registered on this site yesterday and didnt expect anyone to reply so quickly.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Oh that and the fact the OP has a name not too different from another online troublemaker. Who just happens to be from Canada. Given the OP's use of words and spellings, he/she may also be from Canada.


Dont know of this other online trouble maker you speak of. But yes I am from Canada.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Agree with Moonviolet about the behaviourist. Spend your money on going to a good one, they're invaluable when you have this sort of problem. You need to expose your dog within a controlled environment on lead passing up and down other dogs (also on lead and about 20 feet away from you and your dog) and every single time your dog shows any aggression or even a tiny bit of interest in one of the other dogs, do something that attracts his attention away from them. Make* yourself *the centre of attention for your dog. If that means using treats (I use fish4dogs fish skins) use them, if it means using a favoured toy use it. The way in which this will be successful is if you do it consistently alongside people who will expose their dogs to your dogs aggression but with appropriate distance between them and all the dogs on leads you can get over this. He has his reasons for doing this and the way in which you describe the set up at home, it could be fear aggression (get in there before they do) or protective instinct over the pack (get in there before they do). I wish you the very best of luck but please talk to a behaviourist, your local vet can recommend one or go and have a look at the APBC online and see who is in your area.
> 
> I have seen this done and it works and the enjoyment the owners subsequently got out of the dog was just wonderful for the ensuing years. Your dog is only 6 years old and a dog is never too old to learn new tricks. Have faith and let us know how you get on.:thumbsup:


Thank you so much for your helpful reply! I will try out your suggestions and have some faith in him!


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And who the hell puts * at the end of every paragraph?*
> 
> ...


I have no clue why there is * at the end of everything. I wrote the original message on the note pad on my iphone because they forum was very slow on my phone. Then copied and pasted.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

Melissa27 said:


> First off, from the way you type and your references to wild animals I am going to hazard a guess that you are from the US?
> 
> If so, there are some cheaper forms of fencing here that will keep your dogs in and not cost excessively much to do so. At a ranch I lived in, I put a five foot field fence around 6 acres of my property and cost was about $1,000 including materials and labour. I hired a college student who worked on another ranch to do it, and he did an excellent job. If you own a dog, it is your responsibility to keep your dogs on your property no matter what it costs financially. With what you are describing, it is only a matter of time until either yours or someone else's dog ends up seriously injured or killed.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply and to clarify I AM a real person. 
Close guess, from Canada. 
Wow, I will definitely look into prices of fencing here. Never dreamed that it could been done so cheap. Thank you for pointing that out! 
The underground fence has proved to be great for the smaller dogs, but not for our large breeds. It just doesnt affect them. For our smaller ones we only put the collars on in the beginning and have now taken them off since they have been trained not to go off the yard. They dont want to go near the end of our driveway.
On walks he is fine, No one would guess that he has this problem. He attacks when he sneaks away off of our yard, and also if a dog comes on to our land.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> The OP types like a Canadian (use of words and spelling).
> A Canadian uses a user name a little like the OP's to cause trouble online.
> A Canadian uses the exact same user name elsewhere online.
> 
> Now how can they not be the same person?


I type like a Canadian because I am a Canadian. I am not this trouble maker you keep mentioning, nor am I trying to cause trouble here. I actually really just want some advice. I do use this username other places online.

Do I need to clarify anything for you ?????


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> OP I apologise, because you may be real.
> 
> If so I suggest that as a treat you bring your outside dogs inside. A night in front of an open log fire will cheer them up no end.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is not my decision if the dogs are allowed in. If it was I would have all four of them in bed with me every night.

This does look like an interesting movie though. Although I am not a troll, I do love trolls. Maybe I will settle for reading the hobbit outside why keeping an eye on the doggies. You can never go wrong with Tolkin.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Baileyd101 said:


> Don't know of this *other* online trouble maker you speak of. But yes I am from Canada.


Other???? Sounds like a confession to me. 

Sorry not convinced yet that you are real. To much of a coincidence that you, the other person online with the same user name and the one with a user name almost the same are all from Canada, but not the same person.

Now unless Baileyd101 is connected to say a film, band, or tv programme etc, then I see no popular reason why different people would pick up (let alone 3 people from the same country.)

And you are right nobody is a perfect dog owner,myself included. However I don't leave my dog locked up in a garage, I don't shock him if he strays past a certain point, if he does stray further than I want he is then not forced to stay there or risk getting shocked as he comes back, I don't let my dog get into fights, nor has my dog has never been involved in a ball of blood and fur.

So before making assumptions about me or others and if we are perfect look at yourself.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

If your dog is on a lead when out on walks, he won't be able to bolt or sneak off.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Other???? Sounds like a confession to me.
> 
> Sorry not convinced yet that you are real. To much of a coincidence that you, the other person online with the same user name and the one with a user name almost the same are all from Canada, but not the same person.
> 
> ...


Wow really??? You still don't believe me? What other websites am I causing trouble on? I would really like to know. The only sites I use all the time are facebook and hotmail. I am never on forums, this is the first time posting on any type of forum in a very long time. I try not to post my problem on the internet but with this I really need help so here I am.

I don't see how leaving the dog in the garage is any different from kennelling a dog when at work or away from the home. The only difference is a lot more space and access to a fenced in area outside.

As I said in previous posts the shock collars never really worked for our larger dogs, what I don't know if I mentioned is that they are not on them anymore since they do not work.

I also do not LET my dog get into fights nor do I want him to! That is exactly why I am on this website, to get others HELPFUL inputs on how to put a stop to it.

I am not making assumptions about anyone on this site, all I said that no one is perfect. Including me and you. I didn't come on here to be judged and called a troll, just give it up already.

All I want is some helpful info from others so I can put a STOP to my dogs bad behavior. I want suggestions on what the root of the problem is. I don't want your take on underground fences and what not. If you don't have anything helpful to contribute then please don't.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> If your dog is on a lead when out on walks, he won't be able to bolt or sneak off.


Yes he is on a lead when out for walks, he is not on a lead when in the yard with someone outside. Thats when the sneaking happens, evn though we are out with him it can be hard to keep an eye on all four at once.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Baileyd101 said:


> My 6 year old lab cross is constantly attacking other dogs in our area. He has been doing this for years and everything we do doesn't seem to help.*
> 
> He is great with our other dogs (we have 4 in total) and awesome with people. I don't understand why he keeps on attacking all of the other dogs in the neighborhood.*
> 
> ...





Baileyd101 said:


> Wow really??? You still don't believe me? What other websites am I causing trouble on? I would really like to know. The only sites I use all the time are facebook and hotmail. I am never on forums, this is the first time posting on any type of forum in a very long time. I try not to post my problem on the internet but with this I really need help so here I am.
> 
> I don't see how leaving the dog in the garage is any different from kennelling a dog when at work or away from the home. The only difference is a lot more space and access to a fenced in area outside.
> 
> ...


And finally the last bit. Tough this is an open public forum you can not request who can and can not reply. Nor can you stop me from disagreeing with your use of underground fences, and posting "my take" on them.

And the root of the problem is you. Buck up your ideas, or that failure to do so after many years (your words not mine) of your dog attacking others, will result you you losing that dog. Take that from someone with a high degree of knowledge of various countries' dog laws.

But then again, you are not real are you that is why since making that first post you have been boasting of winding up members here on 2 sites with connections to both trolls and cyber hacking.

So go post that on the sites, and "boast" you were caught out almost straight away. You failed at your aim. No amount of now changing your story from using the collars, to not using them, to justifying locking your dogs up is going to make the evidence against you any less.

And for the record I don't kennel my dog either. If I am out and do not take him (which is rare) he has full run of my property. And remains safe while doing so, no escaping, no dog fights and most of all no use of collars and shocks.

But in your little made up story, your dog is not even escaping while you are at work. He is doing so by being "sneaky" while you are present. 

So there again is the root of the problem.............your failure to keep him under control after many years of attacks.

By hey well done you have let him get away with it for 6 years, nearly half way until nature takes control for you.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Well DoggieBag that is a fantastic reply. So a big thumbs up for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Baileyd101 said:


> All four of our dogs are sneaky and love to run off the yard. We have installed an underground fence and have collars on all dogs. Some people won't approve of this but it works well for our smaller breed dogs. It is better than them running on the road and getting hit by a car or getting attacked by a wild animal! But it does not affect our big breed dogs. It like they don't even feel a thing.
> 
> So our problem dog does get off the yard when we are distracted. Everytime he does this I swear he goes looking for a fight.
> 
> These are not little scuffs either. He gets in it and there is no stopping him. I have been bitten on occasion trying to separate him from other dogs.


You should know that underground fences are linked to aggression. 
You should also know that if you're worried about your dog being attacked by a wild animal, an underground fence will not protect you dog in the least. I'm not sure how you seem to think it will. Unless you think the wild animals are also wearing collars that prevent them from entering your property? 

It sounds to me like you could use a solid recall and more of a connection with your dog. What do you do with your dog that makes you meaningful to him?
We have 4 dogs, no fenced yard, and I can't make our dogs go away! If we're outside they're next to us. If we're inside and they're out, they're snoozing on the porch or inside with us.
I think you need to look at your relationship with your dogs and why you have them. He's running off because he has no reason to stick around.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> And finally the last bit. Tough this is an open public forum you can not request who can and can not reply. Nor can you stop me from disagreeing with your use of underground fences, and posting "my take" on them.
> 
> And the root of the problem is you. Buck up your ideas, or that failure to do so after many years (your words not mine) of your dog attacking others, will result you you losing that dog. Take that from someone with a high degree of knowledge of various countries' dog laws.
> 
> ...


OK so I really don't feel like arguing with you over a lot of this stuff. So I am just going to stop. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. Ours are obviously different on many things. 
But what does this mean???
"But then again, you are not real are you that is why since making that first post you have been boasting of winding up members here on 2 sites with connections to both trolls and cyber hacking."
I have been boasting of winding up members on two sites??? Seriously? Well I am being totally honest with you when I said that I am no troll. If someone is going around using my username and saying that they are me I would really like to see it.
Im really not doubting you on this nor am I trying to be rude right now, but could you please post the links or something so that I can see. And maybe get in touch with this person who is claiming to be me. 
If I learned one thing from this its never post on a forum looking for help ever again! If you do people will apparently post on other sites saying that they are you and its not real! WTF people seriously need to find new ways to entertain themselves.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> You should know that underground fences are linked to aggression.
> You should also know that if you're worried about your dog being attacked by a wild animal, an underground fence will not protect you dog in the least. I'm not sure how you seem to think it will. Unless you think the wild animals are also wearing collars that prevent them from entering your property?
> 
> *It sounds to me like you could use a solid recall and more of a connection with your dog. What do you do with your dog that makes you meaningful to him?*We have 4 dogs, no fenced yard, and I can't make our dogs go away! If we're outside they're next to us. If we're inside and they're out, they're snoozing on the porch or inside with us.
> ...


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Baileyd101 said:


> I type like a Canadian because I am a Canadian. I am not this trouble maker you keep mentioning, nor am I trying to cause trouble here. I actually really just want some advice. *I do use this username other places online.
> *
> Do I need to clarify anything for you ?????





Baileyd101 said:


> Wow really??? You still dont believe me? What other websites am I causing trouble on? I would really like to know. *The only sites I use all the time are facebook and hotmail. I am never on forums, this is the first time posting on any type of forum in a very long time. *I try not to post my problem on the internet but with this I really need help so here I am.
> 
> I dont see how leaving the dog in the garage is any different from kennelling a dog when at work or away from the home. The only difference is a lot more space and access to a fenced in area outside.
> 
> ...





Baileyd101 said:


> OK so I really dont feel like arguing with you over a lot of this stuff. So I am just going to stop. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. Ours are obviously different on many things.
> But what does this mean???
> But then again, you are not real are you that is why since making that first post you have been boasting of winding up members here on 2 sites with connections to both trolls and cyber hacking.
> I have been boasting of winding up members on two sites??? Seriously? Well I am being totally honest with you when I said that I am no troll. *If someone is going around using my username and saying that they are me I would really like to see it.*
> ...


Oh get your yourself nobody has any reason to pretend to be you, you're not that special.

Look how yet again your story changes (the bold bits in the above quotes).

You admit that you use this same user name elsewhere. Then change your story to never having used a forum before and only visiting hotmail and facebook.

Shock horror, you do not use user names on hotmail or facebook. So these other uses of the user name (that you admit to above) must be on forums or discussion boards. Right?????? Where else apart from forums or discussion boards would you use a user name? Epic fail in your story changing. 

You again admit that you use this user name elsewhere. Yet when I drop a clue that I am onto you with the 2 boasting threads on other sites, you pull out the number 1 excuse.

That No 1 Excuse - Someone must be pretending to be me/I was hacked and someone posted from my computer.

It is almost laughable, and god knows why I am feeding you if I am honest.


----------



## Baileyd101 (May 29, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Oh get your yourself nobody has any reason to pretend to be you, you're not that special.
> 
> Look how yet again your story changes (the bold bits in the above quotes).
> 
> ...


I never said anyone was pretending to be me, I said going around using my username and saying that they are me. You stated that someone is boasting on other sites about winding you up, it is not me so therefore someone else is on a website saying that they started this thread for a joke.

I also never said that I havent used a forum before, I stated that it has been a long time nor did I say facebook and hotmail are the only websites I visit. I just said that they are the ones I go to on a daily basis.

And no these other sites where I have the same user name are not forum sites, they are online shopping sites. Yes I love to shop, let me guess you have some useless comment to say about that as well. You need a user name for these sites to register. Just like this one.

I dont think that anything of mine was hacked, since I dont have any membership with any troll or cyber hacking (seriously? I couldnt hack into a damn thing nor do I want to) websites no one could of hacked into them.

As for this person on this site that is boasting about winding you people up I have no connection to them whatsoever.

For the people on this forum that actually gave me some advice THANK YOU!! It really does mean a lot. I love my dogs and plan on starting a new training regimen for ALL of them with some of your tips. I will also look into the cost of fencing our yard (or at least a good portion of it!). Im going to go into it with a positive attitude and I know this time I am going to get the results that I want. Thanks for the tips! I wish you all the best if life! You and your furry friends!  This will be my last post on this website, thanks to all (even you doggiebag) for your input. It gave me a lot to think about!!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Baileyd101 said:


> Yes he is on a lead when out for walks, he is not on a lead when in the yard with someone outside. Thats when the sneaking happens, evn though we are out with him it can be hard to keep an eye on all four at once.


I really do not understand the problem. He is in a secure fenced area so he cannot escape, OR, he is not in a secure fenced area but he is on a lead. Simple.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Baileyd101 said:


> I fail to understand the problem with keeping our dogs in? When we are not outside with them they are secured in the garage with an attached fenced in area. No possible way of getting out. *The problem is when they sneak off the yard when we are outside with them. *
> All four dogs get walked once in the evening. We have no problem with our problem dog when on walks and dogs come up. Only when people are no right next to him.


A leash? Surely that would work?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I did think the first post was a bit far fetched and really couldn't be bothered to reply. Anyone with such little idea of how to control a dog really shouldn't own one and if I lived near a problem like that I would have 'sorted' it years ago. The main reason I didn't really believe the post initially. :Yawn:


----------

